# Too much weight???



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I posted something similar to this when Gucci was 12 weeks old. When I took her to the vet at that time, she was 3 lbs. For her 16 week appointment (2 weeks ago) she was 4 lbs. Today, I weighed her and she was 4.6 lbs. Does it seem like she is getting really heavy REALLY fast??? 
The breeder said she expected her to be small, since she was the smallest pup of the litter. Her mom is about 6lbs and her dad was 5.5, so if I go by the chart, she's going to be 7lbs. But it just seems like she is gaining weight way too fast. What do you think???


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

At 9 months Juliet is 6.8 lbs she gained right around 2 lbs in 3 months. Not sure if that's the normal thou. I'm switching vets, but according to Banfield (not happy with them) she was doing great


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

There are some old threads here on the forum where members have actually posted the weight of their fluffs at various ages. It seems to me that its hard to tell, even when you know the weight of the parents. I was expecting my Bella to be on the heavier side of the standard like maybe 6 or 7 pounds but she is only 4.75 lbs. right now and she has been that weight for the past few months.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Both Bailey's parents were normal size, but he weighs over ten pounds! He was 3.9 at 12 weeks so we estimated he would be in the 8-9 lb. range full grown. His lines supposedly stop growing early (by eight months), but he continued to grow. He grew after his first birthday and a bunch of things I bought him for his birthday don't fit anymore.

Don't stress over it. Gucci will be as big as is she supposed to be and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am, obviously, hoping she'll be small, but I think I am more concerned that she is gaining weight so quickly. I don't know if I am feeding her too much. How can I tell if she's getting "fat" rather than just growing???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> I am, obviously, hoping she'll be small, but I think I am more concerned that she is gaining weight so quickly. I don't know if I am feeding her too much. How can I tell if she's getting "fat" rather than just growing???


A fat puppy is pretty rare. Puppies gain weight quickly during those first 6-8 months, then slow down. Bailey gained about a half pound every two weeks like Gucci at that age. The fact that Gucci is growing and gaining weight is a good thing! It means she is healthy and thriving.

Gucci will probably end up larger than her parents. I think we were all guessing on your other thread that she would end up in the 8-9 lb. range, although a few people guessed more.

When you get a 12 week old puppy, all you can do is guess at their adult weight. If you want to be sure to get a small Maltese you have to get them as teenagers when they are almost full grown.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave was growing at a similar rate at her age too. He's slowed down a bit after hitting 6 months. 

Feel around her ribs, if you don't feel any pudge there, she's not fat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey is slowing down also. He was 6 months on the 19th of Nov. I think he looks skinny to me , but when I see videos of Maltese getting groomed, he looks the same. He was 4.8 when he got neutered, he is probably 5 pounds now. His breeder thought he'd be around 5 pounds but obviously he'll be bigger, but that's fine with me!Laurel is 6 pounds , and I like that weight. She was the same weight that Dewey was when she got spayed and he got neutered.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

At 11 weeks Pipper weighed 2.8 lbs, at 13 weeks he weighed 3.3 lbs, at 15 weeks he weighed 4.2 lbs, so he was growing quickly and now my big sweet loveable little furball weighs exactly 13 lbs!!!!! (weighing him on my scale) By the way, both his parents were normal size.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Addie put weight on quickly until she was 6 mo and then she stopped. She's 9 mo. now and weighs 6.1 lbs.I have her brother also, he's a shrimp. He struggles to stay at 5 lbs. He eats more than she does. My older female, Lily weighs 11 lbs. I know alot of people want the tiny pups, but I like a little heavier pup as they seem a little sturdier. You will love her no matter what she weighs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ladodd said:


> Addie put weight on quickly until she was 6 mo and then she stopped. She's 9 mo. now and weighs 6.1 lbs.I have her brother also, he's a shrimp. He struggles to stay at 5 lbs. He eats more than she does. My older female, Lily weighs 11 lbs. I know alot of people want the tiny pups, but I like a little heavier pup as they seem a little sturdier. You will love her no matter what she weighs.


Ohh little Jack's a shrimp, he's just petite!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ohh little Jack's a shrimp, he's just petite!



He is itty bitty compared to my girls. But, he has so much personality. He has his Mommy wrapped around his tiny toothpick of a paw. I can't imagine not having him.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, then is Sophie not gaining enough weight? At her 12 week appointment she weighed 2 pounds, and a little over a week ago at her 16 week appointment she weighed 2.4 pounds, she has an appointment Sunday for her rabies. Is she not gaining enough? Her vet says she's healthy. And her parents are 4 pounds and 4.25 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It is hard to tell how big they will be full grown. My Zoe was 3.8 lbs at 6 and 7 months but she also isn't a great eater. Now she is 5 lbs. exactly and my vet said she is perfect. It sounds like Gucci will be in the 6 lb. range. I really believe in measuring food and watching the amount of treats I give.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Ashley don't worry I brought daisy in to get weighed at 3 months she was 2 kilos she was the same at 4 months an over past few weeks she has put on a half a kilo!!! I think they take growth spurts just like humans do. As long as Sophie is eating her daily amount then she is fine


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

From what I've read from everyone here.... Maltese puppies grow at many different speeds. Some grow fast in the beginning then slow down. Some grow slow all the way through. Some do these jag of not growing then a sudden spurt. Some grow steady all the way through 18 months.

I'd say the IMPORTANT thing is that your puppy is gaining weight.

I know people want small fluffs.... but .... 

Grace is the first puppy I've had who struggles with keeping weight on. When you have a puppy lose weight when you know this is the time their brains and bones are growing it is scary.

So just be watchful  If she was overweight your vet would say something... But like Marj said - a truly "fat" puppy is rare. They all go through a "puffy puppy" phase... but I think that's more because they are ready for a growth (length and height) spurt.

Hope that made sense


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think dogs are a lot like people.....they're all different.

Archie was 2 lbs at 12 weeks and is now 10 lbs

Abbey was around the same at 12 weeks and now is 7 lbs.

I got Ava at 6 months old and she was 2 lbs at that time...now she's 3 1/2 lbs and four years old.

I agree with Marj, if you want a smaller dog...get one from a breeder who was keeping the dog for show but they aren't growing large enough....that's when they sell them as a pet.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

As always tori good advice I think as long as the pup is healthy and growing we don't need to worry. Daisy could be 15lbs and I'd still love her there is just more fluff for cuddles. I was worried when she didn't gain any weight so glad to see her gaining. She does have somewhat of a pudgy look about her so she def is in the pudgy puppy fat stage but I always notice one week she gains weight next week she grows tiny bit. I'd say be worried if she doesn't gain weight or grow.


----------

